# Thalia's picture thread.



## Thalia (Nov 23, 2009)

This is mi picture thread. I want to show you some pictures of my tarantula collection.

Chromatopelma cianeopubescens.


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Gorgeous! GBBs are definitely on my list! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome GBB!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 24, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Thalia (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you. Here is another of my babies.

Female Lasiodora difficilis.














By the way, the GBB is also a female.


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Very pretty girl! *


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 26, 2009)

Gorgeous Ts!


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 26, 2009)

*Purty GBB!*

Very nice.........Pix.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice Ts.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,
It's been a while since my last post. I have some more pictures of my tarantula collection to show you.

This is another of my female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. She molted recently, in March. She is an adult female. She is a beauty. Isn't she?







This is her molt.








This is my Avicularia purpurea. She also molted last month. It was a pleasant surprise to discover from her molt it's a female.







This is her molt.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice pictures! That purpurea is the version with the white hair-tips obviously, yes?


----------



## Thalia (Apr 4, 2012)

Storm,
Thanks for your comment. No, she's not the white hair-tips version. It was the effect of the flash.


----------

